

Ask HN: Has anyone used Airtime (the new video chat platform)? - sparknlaunch


======
bmelton
I've used it, and it worked well, but I don't really have a need for social
video chat in my life that Google Hangouts doesn't already solve.

We use Hangouts for work meetings and such, and while I don't use it for much
of anything else, I just didn't see that Airtime offered anything above and
beyond, except Facebook integration.

That isn't to disparage Airtime, it's really quite slick, honestly, and looks
like a good acquisition for FB if they're trying to get into video.

